# Mirason's showcase



## mirason

Hi everyone, here is my collection so far...

*Versace*


----------



## mirason

*DIOR*


----------



## mirason

*More DIOR*


----------



## mirason




----------



## mirason

*Nina Raye...Genuine crocodile bag*


----------



## mirason

*YSL*





















*Fendi*


----------



## SweetPurple

Wow, all your stuff is still brand new ...


----------



## koala09

OMG!!..Love versace set!!so beautiful..Your Thread so hottt girl!!!.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jessi5786

I love the matching-ness!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## MCAddict

Wow! Your collection is HOT! I love them all!


----------



## mirason

Thanks Ladies!!!
Hope it's okay for me to add a few more of my other goodies...lol...
Here it goes...

*Chanel*


















*Gucci*


----------



## mirason




----------



## mirason




----------



## mirason




----------



## mirason

*LV*


----------



## scarlett_2005

Very nice!


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Wow, great shoe collection.*


----------



## annemerrick

I love the Dior "Love" shoes, and have been wanting them for years!!


----------



## mirason

SweetPurple said:


> Wow, all your stuff is still brand new ...


 
Yeah, most of them still are brand new, but i've decided to start wearing my babies even if i don't have a special place to wear them:shame:...lol...I'm a stay at home mom, so i don't get to dress up much...


----------



## mirason

koala09 said:


> OMG!!..Love versace set!!so beautiful..Your Thread so hottt girl!!!.Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks Koala09, that versace set is my favorite so far as well...


----------



## mirason

LVuittonLover said:


> *Wow, great shoe collection.*


 
Thanks... i love shoes!!!  Now, i just need to hurry up and get more bags...


----------



## mirason

annemerrick said:


> I love the Dior "Love" shoes, and have been wanting them for years!!


 Yeah, i feel you on that...I've also missed up on the opportunity of buying them when they first came out, but i was lucky to find them on ebay from someone else and bought them at a much cheaper price also...


----------



## SweetPurple

mirason said:


> Yeah, most of them still are brand new, but i've decided to start wearing my babies even if i don't have a special place to wear them:shame:...lol...I'm a stay at home mom, so i don't get to dress up much...


 
Well, start going on dates with your Hubby and rock your awesome collection lol!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Everything is FABULOSE


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## kemilia

Your shoe collection is incredible!!--I have absolutely nothing to compare (flip flops anyone?). 

I LOVE those YSL quilted slides and those Fendi platform-ish slingbacks--totally love them and I would fall flat on my butt on my first step. 

You have incredibly good taste, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ballerina

love your collection and the versace shoes are TDF!!!


----------



## shoppergrl

Love the strappy Dior shoes!


----------



## MissPR08

wow, i love all your shoes! thanks for sharing!


----------



## finickee

Beautiful stuff!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks for sharing


----------



## mirason

SweetPurple said:


> Well, start going on dates with your Hubby and rock your awesome collection lol!


 LOL....You're absolutely right!!! You made my hubby chuckle...


----------



## mirason

futurerichGirl! said:


> Everything is FABULOSE


 Thanks, futurerichGirl...


----------



## mirason

LV&Lexus07 said:


> Great collection!


 Thanks!!


----------



## mirason

kemilia said:


> Your shoe collection is incredible!!--I have absolutely nothing to compare (flip flops anyone?).
> 
> I LOVE those YSL quilted slides and those Fendi platform-ish slingbacks--totally love them and I would fall flat on my butt on my first step.
> 
> You have incredibly good taste, thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks Kemilia....I totally love my collection, i wish i could get more...lol...My YSL is my favorite summer combo...those shoes are soooo comfortable, it's incredible!!  My hubby loves that fendi platform...lol...wonder why....


----------



## mirason

ballerina said:


> love your collection and the versace shoes are TDF!!!


 Thanks ballerina....my versace is really really cute indeed.


----------



## mirason

shoppergrl said:


> Love the strappy Dior shoes!


 Thanks...


----------



## mirason

MissPR08 said:


> wow, i love all your shoes! thanks for sharing!


 Thanks and no problem at all...it was my pleasure!


----------



## mirason

finickee said:


> Beautiful stuff!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks for sharing


 My pleasure!!! Thanks!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

TDF shoe collection!!


----------



## tatertot

Wow you have an AMAZING collection!! I love your Dior sets.


----------



## leothelnss

Very nice! Love the bags


----------



## nickkyvintage

wow amazing shoes!


----------



## Elle Candy

Amazing!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mirason

juicy couture jen said:


> TDF shoe collection!!


 
*Thanks juicy couture...*



tatertot said:


> Wow you have an AMAZING collection!! I love your Dior sets.


 *Thanks tatertot!*



leothelnss said:


> Very nice! Love the bags


 
*Thanks leothelnss*



nickkyvintage said:


> wow amazing shoes!



*Thanks Nickkyvintage*



Elle Candy said:


> Amazing!! Thanks for sharing.


 
*My pleasure, Elle Candy...*


----------



## John 5

Niiiice. You have a cool unique style.


----------



## mirason

John 5 said:


> Niiiice. You have a cool unique style.


 
Thanks John 5....


----------



## Bentley4Bags

You are too cute with your matching shoes and bags...Love it!!


----------



## mirason

Bentley4Bags said:


> You are too cute with your matching shoes and bags...Love it!!


 
Thanks Bentley4bags...You're too kind!


----------



## kplovesbag

Wow you have an AMAZING collection!! I really love your Fendi's!!


----------



## mirason

Thanks kplovesbag...my fendi's are actually my hubby's pick too...


----------



## aquablueness

one word: WOW

that's stunning to look through all your designer goodies. i don't have a particular one i like the most because they're all purty.


----------



## nanda

TDF collection! I love how everything matches. Do you usually wear it like that, or do you mix&match as well?


----------



## loska

God, is amazing!!! Congrats


----------



## mirason

aquablueness said:


> one word: WOW
> 
> that's stunning to look through all your designer goodies. i don't have a particular one i like the most because they're all purty.


 
*Thanks a bunch aquablueness....*


----------



## mirason

nanda said:


> TDF collection! I love how everything matches. Do you usually wear it like that, or do you mix&match as well?


 
Hey nanda, thanks...I enjoy wearing matching bags and shoes, but sometimes i also like to mix and match them...it really depends on the outfit i'm wearing and if i wanted to dress up or down...


----------



## mirason

loska said:


> God, is amazing!!! Congrats


 Thanks loska...I know i still have a way to go..lol...I definitely need a red  bag and a green one also for starters...


----------



## SweetPurple

mirason said:


> LOL....You're absolutely right!!! You made my hubby chuckle...


 
 Gotta keep those home fires burning you know 

Love your collection btw


----------



## nanda

mirason said:


> Hey nanda, thanks...I enjoy wearing matching bags and shoes, but sometimes i also like to mix and match them...it really depends on the outfit i'm wearing and if i wanted to dress up or down...


 
Nice  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## loska

mirason said:


> Thanks loska...I know i still have a way to go..lol...I definitely need a red  bag and a green one also for starters...



LOL! Yes you need! And I need so! 
Ehr, I need every kind and color, honestly.
Ehr, I need purse


----------



## AbBy_C

great collection u have. luv them all.


----------



## Sternchen

Wow, it's al TDF!!!!  You've got a mighty impressive shoe collection.  I love your Dior bags!


----------



## mirason

SweetPurple said:


> Gotta keep those home fires burning you know
> 
> Love your collection btw


 
You're absolutely right about keeping those home fire burning...


----------



## mirason

loska said:


> LOL! Yes you need! And I need so!
> Ehr, I need every kind and color, honestly.
> Ehr, I need purse


 LOL...I'm right there behind you!!


----------



## mirason

AbBy_C said:


> great collection u have. luv them all.


 

Thanks!!


----------



## mirason

Sternchen said:


> Wow, it's al TDF!!!! You've got a mighty impressive shoe collection. I love your Dior bags!


 
Thanks Sternchen....


----------



## mikatee

You have _great_ taste in shoes and bags ; )


----------



## OG_Baby

Nice collection!


----------



## Bay

Wow you must love shoes..and you made me love em' too!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nice shoes...and bags tooo


----------



## mirason

Thanks Sewon, Bay and LV-Pradafanatic.... 

I just got a couple more new things to add....YAY!!!


----------



## rawkinchair

wahhhhh you're designer shoe mad!!

gorgeous! do you always buy the matching bag and shoe at the same time??


----------



## mirason

*PRADA fairy*


----------



## mirason

*GUCCI Dragon shoes*


----------



## mirason

rawkinchair said:


> wahhhhh you're designer shoe mad!!
> 
> gorgeous! do you always buy the matching bag and shoe at the same time??


 
Thanks rawkinchair....i do love shoes like crazy...lol....I wish i was that loaded to always buy bags with matching shoes....but, i try.


----------



## mirason

mikatee said:


> You have _great_ taste in shoes and bags ; )


 Thanks, mikatee


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Fantastic new additions!


----------



## cruella

That beautifull veranda with the beach view (Dior clutch), where is it, pls?????


----------



## rosana84

LOVEEE the Shoes especially your new Gucci's and the strappy Dior's!!! Your Prada bag is amazing! Great collection


----------



## mirason

LV&Lexus07 said:


> Fantastic new additions!


 
Thanks


----------



## mirason

cruella said:


> That beautifull veranda with the beach view (Dior clutch), where is it, pls?????


 Thanks...That was at the Hilton Haiwaiian Village and spa in Honolulu. We had the ocean front room in the Rainbow tower...That room has the best best, best view ever and they have fireworks every Friday...it's absolutely breathtaking!!


----------



## mirason

rosana84 said:


> LOVEEE the Shoes especially your new Gucci's and the strappy Dior's!!! Your Prada bag is amazing! Great collection


 Thanks!!!!


----------



## LVuittonLover

mirason said:


> *GUCCI Dragon shoes*


 
*I love these shoes.*


----------



## mirason

^^ Thanks, they are gorgeous indeed!!


----------



## Bubach

Love your Dior shoes! Thank U for sharing!


----------



## mirason

A couple of more goodies from my hubby on Valentine's day....


----------



## mirason




----------



## mirason

That was the gucci indy large bag, black and gunmetal...and now my second bag is the Red crocodile from Nina Raye... Hmmmm.


----------



## style*maven

You have a wonderful collection, and your hubby as excellent taste...beautiful v-day gifts!


----------



## mirason

Thanks style*maven...Yes, my hubby definitely has excellent taste!! )


----------



## accio sacculus

Oh, WOW!! Love your new Gucci!  Fabulous collection!


----------



## mirason

accio sacculus said:


> Oh, WOW!! Love your new Gucci! Fabulous collection!


 
Thanks accio sacculus... I'm slowing getting there...


----------



## scarcici

Awesome collection !!! Love all, but your Gaucho is so cute .


----------



## Eponineslove

Amazing collection!  I love the Prada Fairy!


----------



## superstar

You have some amazing shoes. WOW!!


----------



## Elsie87

Alright, another Dior lover! You have some amazing shoes and bags!!!


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow I love everything! Especially your Gucci Dragon Shoes! So hot!


----------



## mirason

scarcici said:


> Awesome collection !!! Love all, but your Gaucho is so cute .


 Thanks scarcici....I too have a thing for Gaucho...


----------



## mirason

Eponineslove said:


> Amazing collection! I love the Prada Fairy!


Thanks Eponeslove....my prada fairy bag is my fav so far...


----------



## mirason

superstar said:


> You have some amazing shoes. WOW!!


 Thanks superstar.....I love my shoes...I want more and more...


----------



## mirason

Elsie87 said:


> Alright, another Dior lover! You have some amazing shoes and bags!!!


 
Thanks Elsie...We love Dior, don't we...lol


----------



## betty_boop

great shoe collection.. i think u love shoes more than bags ah.. hehe..


----------



## mirason

pro_shopper said:


> Wow I love everything! Especially your Gucci Dragon Shoes! So hot!


 
Thanks pro_shopper....That gucci dragon is soooo hot indeed...i fell in love with it at firstt sight!!


----------



## mirason

betty_boop said:


> great shoe collection.. i think u love shoes more than bags ah.. hehe..


 Thanks...yeah i love shoes...i think i should have 5 shoes per bag...lol


----------



## Dibernal

Awesome collection!! I love all your Dior staff.


----------



## mirason

Thanks Dibernal...


----------



## mirason

More stuff...yay!!!

*LOUIS VUITTON*


----------



## mirason




----------



## mirason

This will match my prada fairy bag....yummy!!!


----------



## SweetPurple

Great new additions ~ love the Green Graffiti Speedy!


----------



## Tasi

Love your shoes!


----------



## mirason

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## main78

great collection.


----------



## M_Butterfly

I have to pinch myself twice to make sure I was awake and not dreaming.  WOW Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mirason

main78 said:


> great collection.


 
Thanks main78



M_Butterfly said:


> I have to pinch myself twice to make sure I was awake and not dreaming. WOW Thanks for sharing.


 
Lol @ you, M_Butterfly....Thanks for the compliment...I still want a few more bags and shoes though...lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

those LV wedges...my goodness!
you have an awesome collection


----------



## M_Butterfly

May I ask the name of the Orange LV sandals?  I absolutely love those.


----------



## mirason

.pursefiend. said:


> those LV wedges...my goodness!
> you have an awesome collection


 
Thanks, pursefiend....Love them too.


----------



## mirason

M_Butterfly said:


> May I ask the name of the Orange LV sandals? I absolutely love those.


 
Yeah sure...It's called the strawberry t-strap sandal.
Here is a link from eluxury.com
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail_lv.jsp?id=12246390


----------



## goldbundles

mirason, i totally love your chanel sandals... they are really beautiful n sexy.  and your new speedy and LV wedge is great!!! very beautiful taste.


----------



## AboutMine

OMG...the Chanel sandals are FAB!!!!!!


----------



## pltprincess

Absolutely fabulous! Great collection ... I  love it all.


----------



## mirason

goldbundles said:


> mirason, i totally love your chanel sandals... they are really beautiful n sexy. and your new speedy and LV wedge is great!!! very beautiful taste.


 
Thanks goldbundles...Those sandals are so pretty that i just like staring at them, lol...


----------



## mirason

AboutMine said:


> OMG...the Chanel sandals are FAB!!!!!!


 
Thanks AboutMine...They looks even better IRL...


----------



## mirason

pltprincess said:


> Absolutely fabulous! Great collection ... I love it all.


 
Thanks pltprincess!!


----------



## meneednewpurse

You have the most amazing shoe collection. I Especially love the Lv and Chanel sandals.


----------



## mirason

meneednewpurse said:


> You have the most amazing shoe collection. I Especially love the Lv and Chanel sandals.


 
Thank you for the compliment....Although i love bags, i think i love shoes more...lol.


----------



## mirason

My LV scarf...roses yummy...


----------



## heychar

Love everything *mirason* congrats on the new Roses LV scarf


----------



## mirason

heychar said:


> Love everything *mirason* congrats on the new Roses LV scarf


 
Thanks heychar...pretty soon, i'll join you to the banned section...lol


----------



## mirason

*LOUIS VUITTON*

MY Mono IRENE.....Gorgeous bag!! Oh and my new scarf...luscious I'm so in love with this bag!!!



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## stylishxmissy

You have a really fab collection there!
I love them all=]


----------



## wklara78

beautifil bags!!


----------



## KRYSTAL.

wow, your collection is amazing. i love the gucci floral print shoes. they're stunning.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I love your things.  That Irene looks great!!


----------



## Lady Moe

You have wonderful Collection!!!  Your shoe collection is off the chart!


----------



## bonny_montana

Thanks for sharing your amazing collection. I LOVE every single bag and shoe you have in the collection. esp. the Fendi wedges...WOW.


----------



## NVMyLV

Your shoes are to die for!!!!!  (and just my size)


----------



## mirason

Thanks ladies for your kind comments...I love my shoes too even though i don't get to wear them a lot ...lol


----------



## Southern-Belle

Very nice collection!


----------



## airborne

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn! Nice.


----------



## mirason

Thanks ladies....


----------



## mirason

Anniversary presents from my sweet hubby....


----------



## mirason




----------



## Swanky-panky

The Gucci wedges with the satin ribbons ...yum yum!!!

If you didn't show the soles of some, I'd not think they'd ever been worn.  You get the prize for best care!


----------



## mirason

Swanky-panky said:


> The Gucci wedges with the satin ribbons ...yum yum!!!
> 
> If you didn't show the soles of some, I'd not think they'd ever been worn. You get the prize for best care!


 

Thanks Swanky-panky! I do appreciate the prize, lol


----------



## Bhadra

ur last LV purchase is TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Wowza! I'm so in love with your prada fairy bag!!!! And the lv stephen sprouse graffiti, and the mc Courtney! Girl you've got the best of everything!!


----------



## mirason

Bhadra said:


> ur last LV purchase is TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks!!




Bevyofpurses said:


> Wowza! I'm so in love with your prada fairy bag!!!! And the lv stephen sprouse graffiti, and the mc Courtney! Girl you've got the best of everything!!


 
Thanks, you know i try...lol


----------



## KlassicKouture

Amazing collection, mirason!!!


----------



## momofgirls

Very nice collection.


----------



## kip6978

your collection is so gorgeous, that's amazing love them all


----------



## kburns2000

Beautiful!!!!!! I love your shoe/bag combos. Everything is stunning.


----------



## mirason

Thanks ladies


----------



## .::Charisma::.

AHHH you have a collection to die for !!! You really know how to choose your stuff !


----------



## notoriousliz

Great collection!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Amazing collection!


----------



## mirason

Thanks ladies!


----------



## mirason

*LV shoes*























I'm so in LOOOOOOVE with these shoes!!!!


----------



## mirason

A little modeling pic, lol...


----------



## mirason

*Fendi shoes*


----------



## mirason

*Dior shoes*


----------



## 220

Fabulous collection!!!!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Wonderful collection!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Wow, I love yor style! You rock!


----------



## LVGLITTER

mirason said:


> *louis vuitton*
> 
> my mono irene.....gorgeous bag!! Oh and my new scarf...luscious I'm so in love with this bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hosted on fotki
> 
> 
> 
> hosted on fotki
> 
> 
> 
> hosted on fotki
> 
> 
> 
> hosted on fotki
> 
> 
> 
> hosted on fotki


 omg!!!


----------



## miss gucci

love those LV shoess..thanks for mod picture..saw them in a mag and i was like...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Nice stuff u got


----------



## AdamAlex

love your collection!!!


----------



## MinMinL

I love your CD


----------



## mirason

Thanks LVGLITTER, miss gucci, LV-PRADAfanatic, AdamAlexlove, and MinMinL

You're welcome miss gucci!


----------



## mirason

*MY LV ALMA PM in bleu de nuit + accessories*


----------



## .pursefiend.

mirason said:


> A little modeling pic, lol...


 

these are adorable!!

love the new additions as well


----------



## linhhhuynh

LOVE the Gucci ribbon heels!


----------



## baglady2006

Beautiful collection, I love all your shoe and bag combos!!!!


----------



## DD840

Love the bleu nuit! And those white flowery Gucci shoes!


----------



## peach6

love all your shoes, gorgeous!


----------



## goldbundles

loving your shoe collection so much esp. the chanel.


----------



## mirason

Thank you all so much....glad you like my collection!!


----------



## wmgomez

Awesome collection!


----------



## ShoeholiC

OMG I envy you!! You have a fabulous collection! Man, those accessories and shoes!! Your husband is so loving too.


----------



## mameakua

Wow... Love your collection....


----------



## blueberryshake

wow! love your matching bag and shoe collection. SEXY!


----------



## Catdance

Oh my!  Incredible collection - great taste!  I luv matching shoes and bags!!


----------



## Betty Boop

Awesome collection! You have great taste in handbags & shoes...Enjoy


----------



## am2022

wow; love the dior shoes!!!


----------



## mirason

Thank you all sooooooo much!!!!! I do appreciate your comments!!


----------



## mirason

Here are my B'day gifts that i got from hubby last month in Miami...


----------



## mirason




----------



## mirason




----------



## mirason

*Now, my Christmas goodies!!!!*


----------



## AllthingsLV

TDF!!!!  I have to check back periodically to see what's new & you never let me down!!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

oooh hoo i don't know what to say Congrats on your haul!!!!


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

nice versace collection.... LOVE your chanel shoes!!!


----------



## mlag724

You have a beautiful collection. Love everything. You style, real style.


----------



## callyne18

What a nice collection! Congrats!


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

MIRASON rock!!!


----------



## trisha48228

WOW!  I'm speechless.  Very nice collections.......... and what a great DH


----------



## missgiannina

lovely collection


----------



## mirason

Thanks ladies....I truly appreciate your kind words!!!


----------



## mirason

*MY ARTSY EMPREINTE in NEIGE + jewels and make up bag*


----------



## mirason

A little modeling pic...lol


----------



## neobaglover

mirason said:


> A little modeling pic...lol


White purses absolutely scare me but that bag is to die for!!  congratulations!  Are the bracelet and ring in amarante?


----------



## neobaglover

mirason said:


>



Good choices from the hubby!  I've been drooling over those glitter louboutins! maybe I should show this pic to my hubby as a hint


----------



## neobaglover

Your collection is to die for!


----------



## mirason

Hey neobaglover.... I think you should show the pics to your DH as a hint...lol...Who knows, that's what also worked with mine....+ real housewife show...lol
The Artsy in neige looks very white, but it's actually beige or off white and looks very manageable...the leather is awesome and it seems like it can been cleaned quite easily also... I haven't worn it for a full day yet, but i'm not scared...lol...
The bracelet and ring are actually brown... chocolate brown is what my SA said actually...They are truly gorgeous...go well with every shade of brown...think of leopard print...yummmy!!!!!!
Anyway, thanks for dropping by!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Love your shoes and your new LV!!!


----------



## clp moo em

I love how you have the shoes to match the bags so cute 
What a fab Louis Vuitton collection!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mirason said:


> A little modeling pic...lol



You have some collection, my lady.  Keep em coming!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mirason said:


> Thanks Ladies!!!
> Hope it's okay for me to add a few more of my other goodies...lol...
> Here it goes...
> 
> *Chanel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gucci*





mirason said:


> *GUCCI Dragon shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Chanel and Gucci's are TDF!


----------



## martuska

mirason said:


> *Now, my Christmas goodies!!!!*




Great collection, and taste! Love it all!


----------



## msjoviana

Great strategy... Matching sets. makes picking out the shoes much easier.


----------



## diana27arvi

OMG your collection is AMAZING!!!! I absolutely love each and every piece, you have great taste


----------



## cookiecthulhu

fierce collection.
you have very sexy taste.


----------



## baglady2006

wow, your collection is one of my favorite on tpf!!! love all your gorgeous shoes   I'm also a sahm who loves to buy shoes I hardly get to wear, sigh. but yours are just amazing!!! big congrats


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Your collection is amazing.... Esp the prada pixie...


----------



## mirason

Alex Spoils Me said:


> mirason said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GUCCI Dragon shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Chanel and Gucci's are TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you , my dear!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mirason

baglady2006 said:


> wow, your collection is one of my favorite on tpf!!! love all your gorgeous shoes  I'm also a sahm who loves to buy shoes I hardly get to wear, sigh. but yours are just amazing!!! big congrats


 
HIYA!!! Fellow SAHM... I know, we don't get to enjoy our goodies as much as we would like too, but when we step out...WE STEP OUT, don't we...LOL...Thanks for your kind words!!


----------



## mirason

Thank you so much ladies....I truly appreciate your kind words!!! You all rock!!!


----------



## mirason

OK, this is my newest addition...something different DH got me for valentine....YAY!!!
The description said it's a wincheate... about $1,300 plus tax 104...

Here goes:


----------



## mirason

It's great for travel...check this out....


----------



## mirason

That's how it looks on me....Sorry i have my robe on.... :shame: 
I'm a size 10, 5'2"...This jacket is a size Euro 38.


----------



## neobaglover

Wowza!  Love the jacket, but what's really killing me is all that HAIR


----------



## baglady2006

pardon me while I  and   over your awesome new LV jacket!!! Congrats!!! omg, you look smokin' hot with it.. I agree with the previous poster, your hair is gorgeous, thank goodness I got my hair done yesterday or I would be running off to the salon after seeing your pic.  

Oh, I'd love to see what fab shoes and bag you'll pair this jacket with, will you post pics ?


----------



## mlag724

Beautiful jacket. What type of weather is it suited for? You have a very generous husband. Congrats.


----------



## mirason

neobaglover said:


> Wowza! Love the jacket, but what's really killing me is all that HAIR


 
Thanks Neo


----------



## mirason

baglady2006 said:


> pardon me while I  and  over your awesome new LV jacket!!! Congrats!!! omg, you look smokin' hot with it.. I agree with the previous poster, your hair is gorgeous, thank goodness I got my hair done yesterday or I would be running off to the salon after seeing your pic.
> 
> Oh, I'd love to see what fab shoes and bag you'll pair this jacket with, will you post pics ?


 
Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## mirason

mlag724 said:


> Beautiful jacket. What type of weather is it suited for? You have a very generous husband. Congrats.


 
Thank you!!! It's actually a very light jacket....perfect for Spring, Summer and early Fall. It's just the perfect travel jacket...


----------



## DollFace116

Now this is a collection!  Work!


----------



## More bags

Great collection of shoes and bags!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SassieMe

Mirason! WHAT a gorgeous collection you have!  You really know how to put it all together.  Amazing!


----------



## rookie bag

LVOE your collection.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

love your collection


----------



## ClassicShadow

absolutely amazing!! Love them all !


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Loving every single piece of your collection. Congrats!


----------



## etoil0601

It's amazing! I love your collection!!!


----------



## luvshopping90

I love your collection!  I'll be on the lookout for you at Lenox.


----------



## Elsees_enabler

Wow is right!The saddle back bag and the white Croc are simply awsome bags. I am going to have to find some way to keep my wife from seeing them or I might be changing from a COACH buyer to the Dior...and only God himself knows how I'm going to figure out how to do that! 

I love the shoes you got with the bags. My wife finally found some that look to be in the same family and she loves them. I am sure you will also.

Great buys! Congratulations....go dancing!


----------



## mirason

DollFace116 said:


> Now this is a collection! Work!


 
Thank you!!



More bags said:


> Great collection of shoes and bags! Thanks for sharing!


 
My pleasure, thank you...



rookie bag said:


> LVOE your collection.


 
Thank you...



SkeeWee1908 said:


> love your collection


 
Thank you....



fnrthngsnlif said:


> Loving every single piece of your collection. Congrats!


 
Thank you so much...



etoil0601 said:


> It's amazing! I love your collection!!!


 
Thank you....



Elsees_enabler said:


> Wow is right!The saddle back bag and the white Croc are simply awsome bags. I am going to have to find some way to keep my wife from seeing them or I might be changing from a COACH buyer to the Dior...and only God himself knows how I'm going to figure out how to do that!
> 
> I love the shoes you got with the bags. My wife finally found some that look to be in the same family and she loves them. I am sure you will also.
> 
> Great buys! Congratulations....go dancing!


 
Thank you so much....Hope your wife is enjoying hers!!!



luvshopping90 said:


> I love your collection! I'll be on the lookout for you at Lenox.


Thanks a lot...Yeah, now that you've see my face and all...you won't miss me...I'm always with my 3 kids and hubby on my side...lol...Hope we meet soon...


----------



## mirason

I received my brown bag yesterday from my DH... It's for our 11th wedding anniv. is next week on the 14th, but i couldn't wait that long....So, there it is.....


----------



## mirason

Ready??? Here we go.....


----------



## mirason

Next? Ahaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## mirason

TADAAAAAAH.....


----------



## mirason

Now...modeling pic with my Trevi...


----------



## cookiecthulhu

amazing collection
p.s. can ask about the coat your wearing in todays post? where did you get it?


----------



## girl12532

You have an amazing collection! Love your new addition! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HermesvsChanel

Very nice, I love it!!


----------



## girl12532

Love all your shoes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## neobaglover

Nice additions - WHERE did you get that coat!  stunning, the whole ensemble is stunning!


----------



## dancingchunli

I'm not really a fan of Dior but yours are fabulous!


----------



## liza213

your shoes are stunning


----------



## zjajkj

nice mixture of collection


----------



## mirason

cookiecthulhu said:


> amazing collection
> p.s. can ask about the coat your wearing in todays post? where did you get it?


 
Sorry for the delay...I've gotten the coat from Neiman Marcus.. It's a Michael Kors...I've seen it recently at the NM last call...



neobaglover said:


> Nice additions - WHERE did you get that coat! stunning, the whole ensemble is stunning!


 
Thanks a lot, Neo...I've gotten the coat from Neiman Marcus.. It's a Michael Kors...I've seen it recently at the NM last call...It also has a matching skirt or pants...I've got the skirt...



girl12532 said:


> You have an amazing collection! Love your new addition! Thanks for sharing!


 
 Thank you!!!



HermesvsChanel said:


> Very nice, I love it!!


 
Thank you!!



girl12532 said:


> Love all your shoes! Thanks for sharing!


 
Thank you!!!



dancingchunli said:


> I'm not really a fan of Dior but yours are fabulous!


 
Thank you!!!



liza213 said:


> your shoes are stunning


 
Thank you!!!



dinitegrity said:


> nice mixture of collection


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## mirason

My mother's day goodies....


----------



## gogoroflcopter

Your nude Chanel heels are so gorgeous!


----------



## neobaglover

so loving your mother's day goodies!  Your hubby is good! Can you tell i'm stalking your showcase!


----------



## hunniesochic

o your collection is awesome! Impeccable taste!!!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

omg what a beautiful collection totally drool worthy


----------



## trisha48228

I'm never disappointed when i look at your updates.  You have great taste.  I'm still loving your Prada in your aviator and I'm not even a huge prada fan.  two thumbs up!


----------



## qjd

Nice. Very very nice~~


----------



## Bagged

Girl, don't make me come back more often trying to keep an eye on you. :shame:


----------



## The tall one

mirason said:


>


wow!!!


----------



## mirason

gogoroflcopter said:


> Your nude Chanel heels are so gorgeous!



Thanks....


----------



## mirason

neobaglover said:


> so loving your mother's day goodies!  Your hubby is good! Can you tell i'm stalking your showcase!



Thanks Neo.... LOL... Where have you been... Long time no see!!


----------



## mirason

hunniesochic said:


> o your collection is awesome! Impeccable taste!!!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## mirason

CoachCatcher45 said:


> omg what a beautiful collection totally drool worthy



Thank you!!!


----------



## mirason

qjd said:


> Nice. Very very nice~~



Thanks!


----------



## mirason

Bagged said:


> Girl, don't make me come back more often trying to keep an eye on you. :shame:



LOL... Can't help it... You know how it is...


----------



## mirason

The tall one said:


> wow!!!



He he he... Thanks!!


----------



## alice87

You have a very nice Dior collection!


----------



## alice87

mirason said:


> My mother's day goodies....


Amazing scarf!


----------



## mirason

alice87 said:


> You have a very nice Dior collection!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## mirason

alice87 said:


> Amazing scarf!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## mirason

My birthday gifts...


----------



## mirason

TADAAAAAAH.....


----------



## ivonna

Love your collection! You have gorgeous shoes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mirason

ivonna said:


> Love your collection! You have gorgeous shoes! Thanks for sharing!


 
Thank you, Ivonna


----------



## asianjade

Gorgeous bags and shoes..


----------



## floriade

Lovely collection! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mirason

asianjade said:


> Gorgeous bags and shoes..


 
Thank you, asianjade...



floriade said:


> Lovely collection! Thanks for sharing


 
Thanks floriade, it's my pleasure!


----------



## monicaw

mirason said:


>


Loving the Dior boots too..


----------



## monicaw

mirason said:


> My birthday gifts...


OMG....thats fabulous


----------



## mlag724

mirason said:


> TADAAAAAAH.....


 *Hi Mirason-*Haven't seen you on tpf lately. Thanks for showing your beautiful birthday gifts. Everything is beautiful as usual. Of course we will be waiting for our modeling pictures. Enjoy your new goodies. Congrats


----------



## jaqvitalicio

Lovely collection


----------



## mirason

monicaw said:


> Loving the Dior boots too..


 
Thank you!!



monicaw said:


> OMG....thats fabulous


 
Thank you!!



mlag724 said:


> *Hi Mirason-*Haven't seen you on tpf lately. Thanks for showing your beautiful birthday gifts. Everything is beautiful as usual. Of course we will be waiting for our modeling pictures. Enjoy your new goodies. Congrats


 
Hey, *mlag724*- Yes, i've been quite busy these past months and didn't really see anything i had to have, you know... I was actually thinking on getting a Chanel bag, but I wanted a red jumbo flap which they didn't have... Also i didn't look fabulous with a Chanel bag as i do with my LVs ... I kind of was disapointed about that...
Oh well, maybe next time.... Hope you are enjoying your holidays! Thanks!!



jaqvitalicio said:


> Lovely collection


 
Thank you!!


----------



## neobaglover

dying over here....seriously!  LOVE everything!


----------



## mirason

neobaglover said:


> dying over here....seriously!  LOVE everything!



Thank you Neo.... I'm excited!!


----------



## M1ssMon1ca

:worthy: OMG!! You seriously have the most amazing collection ever!


----------



## mirason

M1ssMon1ca said:


> :worthy: OMG!! You seriously have the most amazing collection ever!



Thank you!!


----------



## Aluxe

What a large collection!!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## jovie

You have an AMAZING collection of gorgeous items!!! Very versatile! Love the Dior!!


----------



## cynergyfit

WOW!  I was looking for the Empreinte Ivory and came across this thread and I'm beyond speechless and in total awe of your collection!  I love every single piece!


----------



## noonoo07

Wow Mirason!  A M A Z I N G  collection!!! Keem them coming!!!


----------



## mirason

Aluxe said:


> What a large collection!!! Thanks so much for sharing!


You're very welcome!





jovie said:


> You have an AMAZING collection of gorgeous items!!! Very versatile! Love the Dior!!



Thank you so much!




cynergyfit said:


> WOW! I was looking for the Empreinte Ivory and came across this thread and I'm beyond speechless and in total awe of your collection! I love every single piece!



Thank you, thank you!! 



noonoo07 said:


> Wow Mirason! A M A Z I N G collection!!! Keem them coming!!!



Thank you, nonoo07!!


----------



## mirason

I received two louboutins from Yoogiscloset and i'm very excited... I decided to share them and my little collection of Loubs so far...


----------



## mirason

Ok, i know this is off subject but i so wanted to share my new Versace watch with you guys... Isn't she cute?? I love it!!


----------



## mirason

Well, we just celebrated our 12th wedding anniversary on 4/14 and hubby surprised me in a morning with this on our kitchen table.... Awwww.... By the way, orange roses mean "desire"... lol


----------



## mirason

The next day, we went to LV and my SA surprised us with a private room viewing... The experience was unbelievable... From now on, my SA decided to offer us that kind of shopping experience... Okay, I had the greatest time!!! Here are the few (few of many, ol) pics i took... 








































Lol, that's me right there...just like a kid in a candy store...


----------



## mirason

Okay, so this is what came home with me...


----------



## mirason

Tadaaaaaa...


----------



## mirason

I really like the shape of these glasses... SO MOI!! lol











Modeling pic


----------



## mailmarketing

mirason said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, nonoo07!!


great stuff! impressed by the showcase


----------



## WenD08

I love the LV scarf w/the African continent.  That is nice


----------



## mirason

mailmarketing said:


> great stuff! impressed by the showcase


 
Thank you, mailmarketing!!


----------



## mirason

WenD08 said:


> I love the LV scarf w/the African continent. That is nice


 
Thank you... It's one of my favorite as well... I like it so much that i might end up framing it... What a piece of art, huh? lol


----------



## ivonna

Love all the new additions! Congrats!


----------



## mirason

ivonna said:


> Love all the new additions! Congrats!


 
Thank you, ivonna...


----------



## neobaglover

hi!  you have updates!!!

Wonderful new additions and congrats on the wedding anniversary!


----------



## redcoral

Great bag and shoe collection. Congrats.


----------



## juliana1969

Awesome collection!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

beautiful collection


----------



## CPrincessUK

Your collection is just amazing! I love your style.


----------



## Glamouricious

What a collection 
Totally love it!


----------



## mirason

neobaglover said:
			
		

> hi!  you have updates!!!
> 
> Wonderful new additions and congrats on the wedding anniversary!



Hey Neo, how have you been sweetie? Hope all is Well with you and your family!!
Thank you, Thank you for stopping by...


----------



## mirason

redcoral said:
			
		

> Great bag and shoe collection. Congrats.



Thank you!!


----------



## mirason

juliana1969 said:
			
		

> Awesome collection!



Thank you!!


----------



## mirason

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:
			
		

> beautiful collection



Thank you!!


----------



## mirason

CPrincessUK said:
			
		

> Your collection is just amazing! I love your style.



Thank you So much!!


----------



## mirason

Glamouricious said:
			
		

> What a collection
> Totally love it!



Thank you So much!!


----------



## Myblackbag

Love your yellow bag!


----------



## yespurse

wow wow wow, love them


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the colors and textures! 
What an amazing collection!


----------



## mirason

Myblackbag said:


> Love your yellow bag!



Thank you!


----------



## mirason

yespurse said:


> wow wow wow, love them



Thank you!!!


----------



## mirason

travelerscloset said:


> I love the colors and textures!
> What an amazing collection!



Thank you so much!


----------



## first chanel

mirason said:


> *LV*


Such fun seeing your collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mirason

first chanel said:


> Such fun seeing your collection! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you,first chanel...


----------



## mirason

*My LV Kusama goodies*


----------



## Dhalia

Wow your goodies are gorgeous, and especially the new one! Your collection is fab and I really like your style. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lara parlak

amazing collcetion


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Beautiful collection! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## .pursefiend.

those leggings are hot!


----------



## mirason

Dhalia said:


> Wow your goodies are gorgeous, and especially the new one! Your collection is fab and I really like your style. Thank you for sharing!



You are very welcome, Dhalia, and thank you so much for your compliment!!


----------



## mirason

lara parlak said:


> amazing collcetion



Thanks a lot, lara parlak!


----------



## mirason

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Beautiful collection! Congrats and thanks for sharing!



Thanks a bunch, a.s.h.l.e.y


----------



## mirason

.pursefiend. said:


> those leggings are hot!



Thanks a lot, .pursefiend.


----------



## RoseNBloom

23 pages on this thread...didn't even realize until I reached last page...it's a testament to your DH's love and appreciation. Wow, speechless. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mirason

RoseNBloom said:
			
		

> 23 pages on this thread...didn't even realize until I reached last page...it's a testament to your DH's love and appreciation. Wow, speechless. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much, RoseNBloom... You are absolutely right!! I cannot doubt my husband's love and appreciation... Thank you for reminding me of how blessed I am... Thank you!!!


----------



## mirason

I totally fell in love with this scarf the first time I saw it and I knew I couldn't live without it in my life ( lol)... I feel a little guilty for getting another item just a couple of weeks after a huge purchase, but hey, you can't take it with you... So I might as well enjoy a little while I can... DH, my big enabler, took me to the store and voila....


----------



## neobaglover

Nice additions to your collection!  Love the loubs!  You are one lucky girl!  How are you???


----------



## GGee

mirason said:


> *LV*



Beautiful! I haven't matched my bags to shoes since I had kids! LOL Now, that may be my next goal!


----------



## Maddy luv

OMG,You rock girl
your collection is amazing,great taste!!!


----------



## dcrazybaghag

those chanel shoes are stunning!


----------



## designvixen

I just checked out your collection...WOW!!! Very impressive!


----------



## juls12

You have a wonderful collection. I love your style. And the Prada Fairy is just so cute.


----------



## AN HEIRESS

Very impressive collection! Great style Diva! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MsBusyBee

Um, can I say, Wow! I would love to have a collection like yours! 

Love it


----------



## luvluv

I absolutely love your items! Please update, I'm sure you have gotten a ton more goodies that we can drool over!


----------



## mirason

Maddy luv said:


> OMG,You rock girl
> your collection is amazing,great taste!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## mirason

dcrazybaghag said:


> those chanel shoes are stunning!



Thank you So much!! Now come check out his new matching bag I just scored...


----------



## mirason

designvixen said:


> I just checked out your collection...WOW!!! Very impressive!



Thank you so much!! You are too kind!


----------



## mirason

juls12 said:


> You have a wonderful collection. I love your style. And the Prada Fairy is just so cute.



Thank you so very much!!


----------



## mirason

AN HEIRESS said:


> Very impressive collection! Great style Diva! Thanks for sharing



Thank you so very much and you're welcome dear!!


----------



## mirason

MsBusyBee said:


> Um, can I say, Wow! I would love to have a collection like yours!
> 
> Love it



Awww, thank you so much!!!


----------



## mirason

luvluv said:


> I absolutely love your items! Please update, I'm sure you have gotten a ton more goodies that we can drool over!



Thank you so very much!!! 

Yes, come check out my newest additions!!


----------



## mirason

The new additions....


----------



## mirason

My sweet SA at LV gave me the champagne as a gift...


----------



## mirason

The LV items...
	

		
			
		

		
	







All together...


----------



## mirason

The YSL tributes...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2132194
View attachment 2132196
View attachment 2132197

It's the perfect match to my Alma BB in pomme...


----------



## mirason

The pics didn't show... Let me try again... The YSL tributes...


----------



## mirason

The Chanel... Actually, my very first Chanel bag... YAY!!!


----------



## mirason

My new Chanel Easy Caviar jumbo flap... Here with my old Chanel sandal that I never wore...


----------



## mirason

Tadaaa... The whole shebang...


----------



## Ms.Dimpz

I absolutely adore your new purchases AND your collection. simply stunning!!


----------



## mirason

Ms.Dimpz said:


> I absolutely adore your new purchases AND your collection. simply stunning!!



Thank you so much, Ms.Dimpz!!


----------



## mirason

Modeling shots...

My DH and I on our 13th Wedding Anniversary



Me


----------



## fairchild119

Beautiful collection.  I love this recent Chanel. The color is gorgeous.


----------



## CPrincessUK

mirason said:


> Modeling shots...
> 
> My DH and I on our 13th Wedding Anniversary
> View attachment 2143186
> 
> 
> Me
> View attachment 2143187


Congratulations! You look stunning.


----------



## MajLi

Wow, I'm a bit jealous, but I'll manage..maybe


----------



## mirason

CPrincessUK said:


> Congratulations! You look stunning.



Aww, thank you so much, CPrincessUK!!


----------



## mirason

fairchild119 said:


> Beautiful collection.  I love this recent Chanel. The color is gorgeous.



Thank you so very much!!


----------



## mirason

MajLi said:


> Wow, I'm a bit jealous, but I'll manage..maybe



Awwwwww dear, I know you can manage, eh?! We all been there, trust me... I still wish for more and get green with envy sometimes...lol


----------



## Winnie M

Love your first Chanel purchase! Colour will pop with any outfit! Also WHY oh WHY have you not worn your Chanel nude shoes! In love! Great collection! Enjoyed reading the whole 25 pages of this post! Xxx


----------



## neobaglover

you are back!!!! Yeah! 

first, congrats on the anniversary - 13years!!  awesome.

I love the colour of your chanel, that is striking!  So much better than the typical black. And please tell me, how do you like the LV alma BB??  Im having a hard time decided between a BB and PM in epi.  I know they are for different uses - day vs. night, I cant decide what I need more.  How much can you fit in that BB?


----------



## summerbian

nice collection~


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Very nice!


----------



## Venessa84

What a beautiful collection! I loved even more that your DH gave you so many wonderful pieces for bdays, anniversaries, etc. You are 1 lucky woman!


----------



## mirason

Winnie M said:


> Love your first Chanel purchase! Colour will pop with any outfit! Also WHY oh WHY have you not worn your Chanel nude shoes! In love! Great collection! Enjoyed reading the whole 25 pages of this post! Xxx



Awwww, I'm so sorry for the late reply!!!
Thank you so much for stopping by... I don't know what I'm waiting for... You're right I need to wear those shoes ASAP!!! Lol


----------



## mirason

neobaglover said:


> you are back!!!! Yeah!
> 
> first, congrats on the anniversary - 13years!!  awesome.
> 
> I love the colour of your chanel, that is striking!  So much better than the typical black. And please tell me, how do you like the LV alma BB??  Im having a hard time decided between a BB and PM in epi.  I know they are for different uses - day vs. night, I cant decide what I need more.  How much can you fit in that BB?



Surprisingly you can fit quite a bit in that little BB bag.... I totally love it to pieces!!!! I think  it makes a perfect evening bag!!! Go for it!!&#128521;
Stand by... I got some updates!!!! Yay!!!&#128077;


----------



## mirason

summerbian said:


> nice collection~



Thank you so much!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice!



Thank you so much!


----------



## mirason

Venessa84 said:


> What a beautiful collection! I loved even more that your DH gave you so many wonderful pieces for bdays, anniversaries, etc. You are 1 lucky woman!



Thank you so much!!! I truly am blessed and I treasure all my pieces because they hold so much sentimental value to me... Now come see what I received for my 14th Wedding Anniversary...&#128521;


----------



## mirason

Here are my 14th Wedding Anniversary goodies... Really our Anniversary is next month, but DH didn't mind is open my presents early...
Ok, here we go..,,
So I went to Saks...,


----------



## mirason

Opening the Chanel box...,


----------



## mirason

Yes indeed.., presenting the Classic M/L flap bag in Patent Fuchsia... It was LOVE at first sight!!!


----------



## mirason

Isn't she just pretty??&#128513;


----------



## mirason

What's in the book? Check it out....


----------



## mirason

Ok... Let's open the YSL box...


----------



## mirason

Tadaaaah..,,


----------



## mirason

A little leg action pic... lol


----------



## mirason

They match well with my LV Léo scarves!!&#128077;


----------



## mirason

The Chanel fuchsia bag with other pink shade shoes...


----------



## mirason




----------



## Venessa84

Happy early anniversary!! Absolutely in love with the Chanel. That color is TDF. Do you find the YSLs to be comfortable? I have 1 pair and they are beautiful but not meant to be worn all day.


----------



## mirason

Venessa84 said:


> Happy early anniversary!! Absolutely in love with the Chanel. That color is TDF. Do you find the YSLs to be comfortable? I have 1 pair and they are beautiful but not meant to be worn all day.



Awww, thank you so much Venessa84!! 
Actually I find YSL shoes most comfortable than any other shoes I own... I can frankly admit that I regret my Louboutins purchases... They are not very comfortable at all... I can't explain it but I could wear my YSL all day... I do feel a discomfort when I gain weight though, I definitely feel the difference then... lol


----------



## Pavla

mirason said:


> Isn't she just pretty??&#55357;&#56833;
> View attachment 2552727



Mirason, your Chanel is to die for! Gorgeous colour!!
I love your stunning bag!


----------



## mirason

Pavla said:


> Mirason, your Chanel is to die for! Gorgeous colour!!
> I love your stunning bag!



Thank you so much, Pavla!!&#128522;


----------



## saintgermain

great pink items!! drooling over the pink Chanel


----------



## mirason

saintgermain said:


> great pink items!! drooling over the pink Chanel



Thank you so much!! &#128516;


----------



## neobaglover

mirason said:


> Yes indeed.., presenting the Classic M/L flap bag in Patent Fuchsia... It was LOVE at first sight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552726


beautiful!!!!


----------



## AstaK.

Thanks for sharing! Colours are amazing and suit you very well They made me think the power of feminity if i may be bold to say so about your stuff!


----------



## mirason

AstaK. said:


> Thanks for sharing! Colours are amazing and suit you very well They made me think the power of feminity if i may be bold to say so about your stuff!




Thank you so much!!&#128522;


----------



## mirason

A little addition to the family.... So cute and lovely mini Chanel...&#128525;


----------



## Apelila

Beautiful collection


----------



## neobaglover

mirason said:


> A little addition to the family.... So cute and lovely mini Chanel...&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2969804
> View attachment 2969805
> View attachment 2969806


oh my gosh, that is so pretty! I love the cute little flaps.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

you have a beautiful collection of bags and shoes


----------



## langley

You have a stunning collection of bags, shawls and shoes. You have fantastic taste. Would love to see your new additions.


----------



## mirason

Thank you so much!


----------



## mirason

My newest addition...


----------



## mirason

My summer loot...


----------

